# piranha breeding



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

i am sure that i have a breeding pair not 100% some where along the lines of 77% any ways then one is allways dark but the other one is not old enough to breed yet i give it another 2 months any way would it be better for fillteration and such if i had a bare tank or a perfectly setup tank. ???


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

IMO have a bare tank it is easierr for the eggs and much easier to clean. However DO put some large floating plants to give the fry a place to hide.


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

ah tanks what would be a good tank size for the fry say a 35 is that any good.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

a 40-55 gallon is whats reccomended in everything ive read and heardbut really it al depends on the amount of fry.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

a 40 long is perfect.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

dont alot of people start them out in 10's


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

You can leave the eggs in a 10 with Meth-Blue, but once they start free swimming a few thousand fry will generate too much amonia and foul the water in a day. That's why it's suggested to use 40 or bigger.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

LGHT said:


> You can leave the eggs in a 10 with Meth-Blue, but once they start free swimming a few thousand fry will generate too much amonia and foul the water in a day. That's why it's suggested to use 40 or bigger.


----------

